
The Microsoft/Nokia deal visualized - pjvds
https://twitter.com/ltm/status/374750282460061696
======
hannibal5
This is good point.

I'm sure that Samsung and others soon abandon Windows in Smartphone and
Windows phone will be MS only.

MS must start sinking enormous amounts of cash if it wants to become big
player. It can do it, but if the strategy fails, MS will take big hit.

~~~
pjvds
That is an interesting point. Microsoft has now became a direct competitor of
Samsung and others on the Windows Phone marked.

